# Solar wax melter



## gmick (Jul 23, 2009)

I also tried melting two bad frames (got wet and mold)
frames at start:


2 hours later:


g


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

couldn't see the pictures. Can you repost?


----------



## gmick (Jul 23, 2009)

just added photos back.
sorry....just learning how to do this.
g


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Oh, I like it. I have a homemade one that I made with a styrafoam cooler (spray painted black) and a tub with water that has a paper towel on the top. Works great, but I like that metal tray. How did you make it? How is it attached? Also, is it double glass?


----------



## gmick (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks. I picked out a piece of retangular duct work from Homedepot and just banged it with a hammer until it bent and fit over the plastic black box. The metal tray held the cappings from 3 boxes. This time I just left the wax out on the uncapping tray and let the bees clean it up so I didn't have to wash or dry the crude wax first. Used a piece of thick acrylic for the top. Total cost was under $40. Your insulated cooler idea sounds good to.
G


----------

